# DP/DR and PTSD distinguished in US veterans



## Pyrite (Mar 25, 2014)

A while ago someone posted an article from a government site detailing that some people coming back from wars with PTSD actually had DP/DR. I believe it was roughly 30% of people interviewed who had DP/DR when they were originally diagnosed with PTSD. With further interviewing, it was found that many of these individuals with DP/DR had long periods of high stress through out their life, before their involvement in war triggered DP/DR.

I really wish I could find this article, but I had to wipe my old laptop before giving it to my parents, and I lost all of the DP/DR article I had stashed away :/

If anyone with top tier google skills wants to find it, I'd be grateful~!

Anyway, I feel like a common cause of DP/DR is chronic stress followed by an extremely stressful situation that acts like a trigger. In this case it was being in a war zone, for me it was the, thankfully averted, near suicide of a close friend that I spent months trying to prevent.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2014)

Pyrite said:


> A while ago someone posted an article from a government site detailing that some people coming back from wars with PTSD actually had DP/DR. I believe it was roughly 30% of people interviewed who had DP/DR when they were originally diagnosed with PTSD. With further interviewing, it was found that many of these individuals with DP/DR had long periods of high stress through out their life, before their involvement in war triggered DP/DR.
> 
> I really wish I could find this article, but I had to wipe my old laptop before giving it to my parents, and I lost all of the DP/DR article I had stashed away :/
> 
> ...


It looks like the screening for joining the forces needs to be addressed if many of these individuals coming home with dp/dr/ptsd had long periods of stress beforehand. I'm sure after the military start getting lumped with a whole lot of lawsuits they'll screen a little harder. It's a bit of a catch 22 though isn't it? B/c you want the dissociative people shooting the guns (b/c they don't give a fuck, being emotionless as they are) but they're the ones who'll sue your arse off (and spend a long time in the 'system') when they develop PTSD. Can't have it both ways!

It seems many countries are finding their returning soldiers with PTSD. I guess that means they'll probably start looking at more/better ways to cure it. Seems like they're way behind with this huh? Cos they recognised PTSD (called it something else tho) after the 1st world war.

I bet the pharmaceutical companies are rubbing their little trotters together at the chance of selling bucket loads of drugs. Piss off the psychiatric world, and give this one to the psychologists I reckon!\

There ya go. There's some food for thought&#8230;.


----------



## Pyrite (Mar 25, 2014)

Malcolm said:


> It looks like the screening for joining the forces needs to be addressed if many of these individuals coming home with dp/dr/ptsd had long periods of stress beforehand. I'm sure after the military start getting lumped with a whole lot of lawsuits they'll screen a little harder. It's a bit of a catch 22 though isn't it? B/c you want the dissociative people shooting the guns (b/c they don't give a fuck, being emotionless as they are) but they're the ones who'll sue your arse off (and spend a long time in the 'system') when they develop PTSD. Can't have it both ways!
> 
> It seems many countries are finding their returning soldiers with PTSD. I guess that means they'll probably start looking at more/better ways to cure it. Seems like they're way behind with this huh? Cos they recognised PTSD (called it something else tho) after the 1st world war.
> 
> ...


The psych community can be incredibly stubborn.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2014)

Pyrite said:


> The psych community can be incredibly stubborn.


I don't know which 'psych community' you're talking about. The psychiatrists or the psychologists? Or just the whole lot of them?


----------



## Pyrite (Mar 25, 2014)

Malcolm said:


> I don't know which 'psych community' you're talking about. The psychiatrists or the psychologists? Or just the whole lot of them?


Both =P


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2014)

Yeah.. well they're all connected in a way aren't they?

If I was going to be a mental health practitioner. I'd choose working with the dissociative disorders and PTSD... License to print your own money! As the world (the psych world) opens it's eyes, it's going to realise there're fuckin' millions of dp and ptsd heads out there, not just from war but from crap childhoods. The western world lends itself to screwing up their children's heads. We see that as 'normal' now. Things like, a child shoved off into day care, poor food choices, the way we poison our environment. So many of us are very superficial, and don't want to stop and address the problems as they arrive&#8230; rather just forget about it and hope it all goes away&#8230; hahaha, sound familiar dp heads?

Love is just a word right?


----------



## Pyrite (Mar 25, 2014)

You wouldn't happen to be Philos? You sound familiar and I looked through some of your old topics and found one that matched up with something they had posted.

Also, these aren't just western issues, they are global for the most part.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2014)

Shhh.. I'm hiding. lol

Yes I was Philos. In fact I've been a few people. 'Harry Harrington' was fun


----------



## Pyrite (Mar 25, 2014)

Malcolm said:


> Shhh.. I'm hiding. lol
> 
> Yes I was Philos. In fact I've been a few people. 'Harry Harrington' was fun


Haha, I can't believe that was you XD


----------

